# Kayak Fish Pensacola charters!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am excited to announce that I will be offering kayak fishing charters this year! I offer a few different types of trips and you can get details about everything on my website which should be fully functional by monday www.KayakFishPensacola.com. We will be using Native Watercraft Slayer Propels for all of our trips. Also check out our FB page for recent updates on what's going on in our area and to see what we've been catching! http://www.facebook.com/KayakFishPensacola

I am trying something new and I think it will go really well around here. I am offering "Kayak Fishing 101" trips. We do inshore and offshore 101 trips and for a fraction of a cost of a full fledged charter! I provide very helpful information that will get you on the right path to landing more fish on every trip you take!

Of course we also do inshore and offshore trips and offer discounts for multiple anglers!

If you have any questions feel free to contact me on here, facebook, or email through my website.

Thanks and tight lines,
Keith Morrison


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I just bookmarked your site as a favorite in my Fishing folder on my Bookmarks Toolbar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Night Wing! Should have the website up and running here very soon!


----------



## DanielSon28 (Mar 16, 2015)

Definitely interested in going on a charter. When will they be starting?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck. I hope you do well with your new venture...



.


----------



## Rc109a (Feb 12, 2015)

I am hitting the area in May and looking for a day or so of showing me how to fish the area. Email me with any details since the site is still in the works and trying to set stuff up now for the trip.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I'm available for charters immediately. I'll shoot you guys some more info in a bit. I'm on the water as I type. Fish are biting today fellas!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess you should change you PFF handle to match your biz.

I went to the website, maybe you should have a Pensacola Phone Number instead of an Alabama Number. 

You know, long distance king of stuff for people calling from a hotel and such.

Congrats on the New Biz, and Best Wishes for a successful one!!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Bo Keifus said:


> I'm available for charters immediately. I'll shoot you guys some more info in a bit. I'm on the water as I type. Fish are biting today fellas!


Bo you are killing me... weatherman got last weekend wrong so I did not make the trip...gonna be hard to keep me away this weekend weather permitting! So what is biting? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Jgatorman said:


> Bo you are killing me... weatherman got last weekend wrong so I did not make the trip...gonna be hard to keep me away this weekend weather permitting! So what is biting? Inquiring minds want to know!


Right now cobia are showing up, the first few kings have also been caught by piers and at least one kayaker caught one. Also been blackfin tuna and bonita around. Hope to see ya on the water!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What did y'all get?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

JD we got a bunch of bobos and some nice size triggers


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Are kayak charters required to have insurance and a business license like boat charters?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Business license, yes. Insurance is not required but he should have it.


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

*New Gear*

Keith,

From some of the pics it looks like you got ahold of some of Native's new sealed upper gears/bearings?


----------



## MrGravy79 (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm gonna be down there in the beginning of may. Could you pm me some info? It's gonna be my first fishing trip to the area and would love to learn a little more about it. Thanks.


----------

